# upgrade tips



## bigearsbilly (Feb 26, 2011)

I haven't used freebsd-update before.
I am on 8.0 should I upgrade to 8.1 or directly to 8.2?

what's the general consensus.
My system is bog-standard, I don't mess about with it.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 26, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html


----------



## jrm@ (Feb 27, 2011)

bigearsbilly said:
			
		

> I haven't used freebsd-update before.
> I am on 8.0 should I upgrade to 8.1 or directly to 8.2?



The link above has the details, but with a generic kernel you can upgrade directly with:

`# freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.2-RELEASE`
`# freebsd-update install`

With a custom kernel it's slightly more work.


----------

